# Hurray for gun control



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

125 Shot Dead In Chicago Over Summer
Total Is About Double The U.S. Troop Death Toll In Iraq
CHICAGO (CBS) ― An estimated 125 people were shot and killed over the summer. That's nearly double the number of U.S. soldiers killed in Iraq over the same time period.

In May, cbs2chicago.com began tracking city shootings and posting them on Google maps. Information compiled from our reporters, wire service reports and the Chicago Police Major Incidents log indicated that 125 people were shot and killed throughout the city between the start of Memorial Day weekend on May 26, and the end of Labor Day on Sept. 1.

According to the Defense Department, 65 U.S. soldiers were killed in combat in Iraq. About the same number were killed in Afghanistan over that same period.

In the same time period, an estimated 247 people were shot and wounded in the city.

Tracking Summer Shootings In Chicago

Police department spokeswoman Monique Bond disputed the numbers, saying in an e-mail that sometimes shootings are re-classified as accidental. She said the CBS 2 analysis did not match official department statistics, but she did not provide details. CBS 2 has asked for that information.

"The department officially releases crime statistics on a monthly basis to ensure the proper investigations are thoroughly conducted to determine manner and motive which also may result in reclassifications, '' Bond said.

Violent crime reports available on the department's website do not break down shootings by month. However, the latest report shows that the murder in the city is up 18 percent from last year. From January-July, the department reports 291 people were murdered, compared with 246 for the same period in 2007.

Bond said gang-related violence presents the most serious danger to Chicago residents.

"Gang and gun violence continue to be the dominating threat on our streets," Bond said in an e-mail. "Up to 60 percent of the shootings are gang related. More than 90 percent of the offenders have criminal histories and up to 80 percent of the victims have criminal histories."

For total shootings, the South Side's Englewood District, which includes the Englewood and West Englewood neighborhoods on the city's South Side, fared the worst over the summer. A total of 11 people were shot dead there, and 46 were shot and wounded.

The highest homicide totals came in the Grand Crossing District, which includes the South Shore, Woodlawn, Park Manor and Grand Crossing neighborhoods on the South Side, 13 people were killed and 24 were injured.

Also hit severely by gun violence over the summer was the Harrison District on the city's West Side, where 11 people were shot dead and 25 were shot and wounded. In the Southwest Side's Chicago Lawn District, 12 people were shot and killed and 15 were shot and wounded. In the Ogden District - which includes the Near Southwest Side's Lawndale and Little Village neighborhoods - nine people were killed and eight were injured.

The South Chicago District on the Southeast Side saw nine people killed and 18 injured, almost all concentrated in the South Chicago and Avalon Park neighborhoods at the north end of the district.

The Far South Side's Calumet District - including the Roseland, Fernwood and Pullman neighborhoods - saw nine killed and 23 injured.

Breakdown of summer shootings by police district: 
• District 1 - Central (Loop, West Loop, Near South Side): 1 dead, 4 injured 
• District 2 - Wentworth (Washington Park, Bronzeville, Fuller Park): 2 dead, 10 injured 
• District 3 - Grand Crossing (South Shore, Woodlawn, Park Manor, Grand Crossing) 13 dead, 24 injured 
• District 4 - South Chicago (Far Southeast Side to Indiana state line): 9 dead, 18 injured 
• District 5 - Calumet (Roseland, Fernwood, West Pullman): 9 dead, 23 injured 
• District 6 - Gresham (Auburn-Gresham, Chatham): 5 dead, 19 injured 
• District 7 - Englewood (Englewood, West Englewood: 11 dead, 46 injured 
• District 8 - Chicago Lawn (most of the Southwest Side): 12 dead, 15 injured 
• District 9 - Deering (Back of the Yards, Bridgeport, Canaryville, Brighton Park): 4 dead, 15 injured 
• District 10 - Ogden (Little Village, much of North Lawndale): 9 dead, 8 injured 
• District 11 - Harrison (Garfield Park, parts of North Lawndale): 11 dead, 25 injured 
• District 12 - Monroe (Near West Side): 1 dead, 2 injured 
• District 13 - Wood (West Town, Ukrainian Village, parts of Humboldt Park): 3 dead, 1 injured 
• District 14 - Shakespeare (Wicker Park, Bucktown, Logan Square, parts of Humboldt Park): 6 dead, 1 injured 
• District 15 - Austin (North and South Austin): 6 dead, 8 injured 
• District 16 - Jefferson Park (Far Northwest Side from Portage Park to O'Hare International Airport): 0 dead, 0 injured 
• District 17 - Albany Park (Albany Park, Irving Park, Avondale): 2 dead, 0 injured 
• District 18 - Near North (Lincoln Park, Gold Coast Magnificent Mile, Near North Side): 1 dead, 5 injured 
• District 19 - Belmont (Lakeview, Roscoe Village, Lincoln Square, North Center): 1 dead, 1 injured 
• District 20 - Lincoln (Edgewater, Andersonville, Rosehill Cemetery, Budlong Woods): 0 dead, 1 injured 
• District 21 - Prairie (Hyde Park, Kenwood Oakland-Douglas, Lake Meadows, Chinatown): 2 dead, 2 injured 
• District 22 - Morgan Park (Beverly, Morgan Park, Mt. Greenwood): 5 dead, 4 injured 
• District 23 - Town Hall (East Lakeview, Uptown): 1 dead, 4 injured 
• District 24 - Rogers Park (East and West Rogers Park): 2 dead, 2 injured 
• District 25 - Grand Central (Belmont-Cragin, Kelvyn Park, Hermosa, Galewood): 8 dead, 10 injured

Adam Harrington, cbs2chicago.com 
(© MMVIII, CBS Broadcasting Inc. All Rights Reserved.)


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

well, that tells me there are too many gangs in Chicago, but evidently their numbers are shrinking fast! 8)


----------



## vtrons (Feb 14, 2008)

g/o said:


> "Gang and gun violence continue to be the dominating threat on our streets,"
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

The most revealing stats in the report are that 90% of the shooters have a criminal history and the same for 80% of the victims. That's ONE way to be sure that the 80% isn't part of the 90% tomorrow :wink:

But seriously, anyone with a 5th grade education can see the problem. We get these outcasts in the system....and then turn em loose. And then their actions get counted as those of society in general.

Catch em, put em away, and forget about em !

Wanna vote for me?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> But nobody takes seriously the need to take gangs off the streets.


I say set aside a section of land and give them real guns instead of paintballs. If they want to kill each other over turf and drugs have at it.



> Wanna vote for me?


Hows my plan, want to vote for me?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

You had my vote a long time ago, but you're only slightly more electable than I am, and that's somewhere near an icecube's chance in Obamaland :******:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> > But nobody takes seriously the need to take gangs off the streets.
> 
> 
> I say set aside a section of land and give them real guns instead of paintballs. If they want to kill each other over turf and drugs have at it.
> ...


Contrary to popular belief, I would vote for that.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks.......perhaps my icecube will last just a little longer :lol:

:beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Maybe the three of us could run the place. Hand out hand grenades with nanosecond timers.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Am I bad for finding joy in this?


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Maybe there is something to be said for Islamic Theocracy or Tyranical Dictatorships.

They certainly have not hesitation to eliminate folks they know to be "bad" ... well bad in their eyes anyway.

Hmmm ... strange stuff there for sure.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Csquared said:


> Am I bad for finding joy in this?


No, not at all.

My wife scolds me for finding joy in these things too.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Good, then let's run with it.

Plainsman....about those grenades..........


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Csquared said:


> Good, then let's run with it.
> 
> Plainsman....about those grenades..........


Well (I hope the govt isn't watching) we could just make our own like the whackjob that actually had the audacity to ask an officer for directions with an AK in his back seat.

http://www.cnn.com/2008/CRIME/09/05/cap ... index.html


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I hope the govt isn't watching


Some might donate.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> icecube's chance in Obamaland


That part of your post started me thinking what would Obamaland be like if he could get everything he wanted.

49% of people would be working to support the 51% on welfare that vote him into office.

That 51% would repeal the limit on terms and he would serve for life.

No guns would exist and sharp knives over an inch long would be outlawed.

Each city over 5000 would have a United Nations police station to enforce imposed weapons laws.

Passing gas would require the purchase of carbon credits one month in advance. Proceeds would be redistributed to third world countries to purchase beans.

A 15% United Nations income tax would be imposed.

Welfare payments would be increased by 50%, then taxed at a rate of 30% so that they supported our nation too. This would be implemented so that the working people knew everything was fair.

Crosses and other Christian religious symbols would have to be kept inside churches and not where the public could observe them. If you had religious symbols in your home you must have a separate room under lock and key so that visitors don't accidentally stumble upon them and be offended.

Foot baths and prayer rooms for Muslims would be required in every school so Muslims didn't feel slighted.

A national savings account would be held by the United Nations to pay any country that we might verbally offend.

Etc. etc. etc. ad nauseam

Satire perhaps, but to close to be funny maybe.


----------

